# New C6 Allroad MSRP?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Any idea the new Allroads expected MSRP?
I was watching a video from Australia, and they were testing the new Allroad. (available to see on You Tube) At the end of the video the guy says something like "It's bloody brilliant, but then again at $110,000 it costs more then all it's competition, and even more then Audi's own Q7, but we feel it's money well spent"
110K AUS is 90 large CDN, and at last count it was about 74K in the US.
The Q7 up here starts at about 55K CDN and goes up to about 75K CDN depending on the engine/package. I find it hard to believe that the Allroad will out price the V8 and Diesel Q7?
Luckily for my cheapskate wallet, luxury cars depericate hard, and I'm sure a 3 year old used one will go for a 1/3rd of that.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New C6 Allroad MSRP? (G60 Carat)*

well the C5 allroad was selling for damn near $50k (US) fully loaded new, so yeah they usually are near the top of the spectrum when new.
that said, i think they are grossly overpriced new, and i'd just wait (as you said) a year or two for them to depreciate like a brick before jumping on one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: New C6 Allroad MSRP? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I remember when my friend told me that they went up to $50k after I bought mine. I just about passed out, I figured they were spendy new but not $50k back in 2002.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New C6 Allroad MSRP? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_I remember when my friend told me that they went up to $50k after I bought mine. I just about passed out, I figured they were spendy new but not $50k back in 2002.









i know, isn't that crazy? i love my car, it is very nice... but $50k? overpriced.


----------

